# Saved two bettas from wedding.



## WDW Donna (Jun 28, 2009)

I just got home from an outdoor wedding (in a tent) where the centrepieces were female bettas in mason jars. Please note I am from Ontario, Canada it was darn cold!! Anyway out of the 25 jars I only brought home two. If I had unlimited space I would have brought them all! 
My daughter has a male betta so I was joking I brought him home a couple of girlfriends. (I have no plans to breed them, not sure if I want to get into that.)
I am not sure if I can put two females in a tank together though, and how big should the tank be?
Thanks. I will post pictures of Poly and Lilo soon.


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Those poor girls, I'm so glad that you got to save atleast a couple!!! It might be best to keep them seperate for now, as sororities are alot of work, and you need at least four females to have a proper sorority. If you wanted to have four together, you would need atleast a ten gallon tank, and you would have to watch them closely to make sure that they don't fight too much for the first few days. Since you just have the two, keep them seperate and just care for them like you would a male betta =) we would love to see pictures, females are sooo cute!!!!!


----------



## WDW Donna (Jun 28, 2009)

They are really cute, I couldn't even see them properly until I got home. They are striped. 
If I had known I would have brought home four!! I guess I will have to get two small tanks if I can't put them together. Not sure if I have the room for that. Maybe a tank with a divider? will that work?


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

a divider will work out great!!!!! a five gallon with a divider wouldn't take up too much space, and it would give them both plenty of room. Their stripes should go away once they get comfortable in their new home =)


----------



## WDW Donna (Jun 28, 2009)

yippee!! Then 5gal with divider it is. I have put Poly and Lilo in temporary bowls for now. Petsmart here I come!!


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

wow! i am from ontario too and this is like the coldest day of the month! their water must've been FREEZING! :O


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Poor things! This is the worst idea for a centerpiece ever.


----------



## WDW Donna (Jun 28, 2009)

We were in an enclosed tent, with very few heaters. It was cold! They are better now. 
This is how they were displayed (minus the fake flowers) and their temporary homes until I can get a tank.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

they're so preety! jealous! it WOULD be ok if it was a warm climate, then it wouldn't be a problem if they were only in there for a few hours.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Those poor things. What happened to the rest of them I wonder.


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

i cant believe someone would treat betta as a "thing" and use them as a centerpiece....im glad you could save at least 2. lucky little girls!:lol:


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Glad you could save a few. Just letting you know that those are stress stripes. They should go away when conditions improve. Sorry, I know you thought they were cute. Haha.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

they're lovely~ i can't wait to see them feeling better! it was REALLY nice of you to adopt them. i hope the others are in homes as loving as yours.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Is it just me or are those the two most horrendous looking center pieces for a wedding? Haha Kinda look like a shot gun hillbilly wedding. Poor taste in decor. If i were to use something like this, at least have nice glass rocks. Thank you so much for taking them home!! And sorry if this wedding was someone you personally know, those just look tacky.

Funny story, woman came into my LPS looking for 50 male bettas to order for a wedding. The worker looks at her and says "This is a pet store, not a wedding shop". I nearly died laughing. Then she comes to me and makes a snide remark about the employee. I see him overlooking our convo so I say... "Ya know, he saved you a lot of money actually since they have high needs like heat. Being in those small bowls, you'd probably end up with about 20 floaters by the end of the best man's speach" And she agreed!! The worker nearly died laughing. He likes me.


----------



## WDW Donna (Jun 28, 2009)

Campbell said:


> Glad you could save a few. Just letting you know that those are stress stripes. They should go away when conditions improve. Sorry, I know you thought they were cute. Haha.


 I just took a look at them and the stripes are fading already. I wondered about the stripes, I didn't think bettas had stripes. I hope the girls don't mind their temporary bowls until I can get out to get a tank:-(. It will only be a couple of days.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Girls are so stripey lol They won't mind the bowls until you get a tank, just make sure the waters clean and warm and they'll do fine


----------



## SassyBetta (Aug 1, 2011)

ur such a nice person . i really hope they wernt just decor, its still horrible but it would be a lil better if they were wedding favors, atleast they might go home to a loving person, instead of being dumped out somewhere  i hate to think about what happend to the ones that no one took with them  really sad


----------



## WDW Donna (Jun 28, 2009)

I want to put Lilo and Poly into a 5gallon tank with a divider. My daughter has a smaller tank (2gal I think) so I know a little on how to care for them. Is a 5gal much different? Do I need a heater and light? I have been trying to find a thread about this so if someone can point me in the right direction I would appreciate it.
Thanks.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They need a heater but they don't necessarily need a light. Good for you for saving those fish. I bet they'll be gorgeous after they settle down.


----------



## WDW Donna (Jun 28, 2009)

Just at Petsmart looking at tanks and dividers. Found TopFin brand divider, has anyone tried it? The smallest I found was for a 10gal tank, not sure If I can cut it to fit. Ideas anyone? Thanks.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i think one of my dividers is top fin. it's okay. x: i only used it for what it's for once, and that was to keep Gackt away from my gups. you can make your own, though, out of plastic mesh canvas and portfolio spines... real cheap. i think there's a tutorial on here, but i can't find it for the life of me at this moment...


----------



## sarahbeth1976 (Sep 30, 2011)

WDW Donna said:


> I just got home from an outdoor wedding (in a tent) where the centrepieces were female bettas in mason jars. Please note I am from Ontario, Canada it was darn cold!! Anyway out of the 25 jars I only brought home two. If I had unlimited space I would have brought them all!
> My daughter has a male betta so I was joking I brought him home a couple of girlfriends. (I have no plans to breed them, not sure if I want to get into that.)
> I am not sure if I can put two females in a tank together though, and how big should the tank be?
> Thanks. I will post pictures of Poly and Lilo soon.


My heart breaks for those other bettas who were not rescued. I've only ahd my boy, Argo, for a couple months, but he already owns my heart. Bettas are NOT pretty flowers, they are living, breathing creatues with souls/spirits. 

I am glad you rescued these two girls.


----------



## WDW Donna (Jun 28, 2009)

Luimeril said:


> i think one of my dividers is top fin. it's okay. x: i only used it for what it's for once, and that was to keep Gackt away from my gups. you can make your own, though, out of plastic mesh canvas and portfolio spines... real cheap. i think there's a tutorial on here, but i can't find it for the life of me at this moment...


 I did see that link actually. I might give it a try, though I'm not the handiest of people. 
Thanks


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm surprised they used females. Since males have the flowing fins and are usually seen as decorations. But I suppose they were cheaper than the males. If I were to use bettas as centerpieces (well I wouldn't), I would use only a few and put them in very large jars/vases (and make sure whoever was taking care of decor got them to good homes or I would take them all as my own fish!)


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

It's pretty simple. Michaels Craft Store has the plastic canvas for $0.89 per sheet, Staples has a pack of 6 portfolio covers with 6 of the spines in blue for $4. You can get GE Silicone for $5 at Home Depot (Get blue container, GE I not II) and a caulking gun for $4. Then you just cut to size, silicone everything in place and let it dry for 48h. Silicone can come off with a flat blade, if you ever want to put the tank back to normal. It's about $15 for a divider but its sturdy and stable.


----------



## WDW Donna (Jun 28, 2009)

**UPDATE**
So I have been doing tons of research and driving around town trying to decide what kind/size of tank my two rescues are going to live. I walked into Petsmart to price tanks and accessories when I saw a 2.5gal MiniBow tank complete with divider!! I know it is kind of small, and I would rather have something bigger but it really comes down to cost and space for me. As much as I would love a 10gal mansion for Poly and Lilo they are going to have to settle for this townhouse. It is still better than where they were or where they would have ended up (in a tank with pond gold fish twice their size). I have put the water in and the filter is running. (small heater will be the next purchase) If the water is the same temp as the bowls they are in can I put them in tomorrow? - I have water conditioner to put in. Would a 2.5gal be much the same care as my 1.77gal that my daughters male betta is in?
Thanks. Will post pictures when the girls are in.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

....Outside. In Ontario. OH MY GOSH! That's horrible... I'm in Alberta so I pretty much know what you mean D: good job on getting some of them though..


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

a 2.5 gallon is wayyyyy too small for two bettas =/ and I've heard that the divider in that kit is very unreliable, so watch out.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Leeniex said:


> Those poor things. What happened to the rest of them I wonder.


same here. my brother won the VT i have from a wedding also. he had no particluar attachment while i did.


----------

